# Sudwala Trade Test



## ron1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi all those happy Sudwala owners (I hope you are happy and getting some good trades).

Can anyone do a trade test for me and let me know how Sudwala trades into Orlando - and/or anywhere else.

It would be very much appreciated.

Kind regards

Ron. ron@fairfields.co.za


----------



## stevedmatt (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Ron. Not as happy as I was when I bought the Sudwala weeks from you about 4 years ago, but still somewhat satisfied.

Orlando March '08....8 resorts with my Red Sudwala, 3 GC's. 13 with my Red Silversands, 4 GC's.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JEFF H (Nov 1, 2006)

With my 9/21/2007 check-in  Peak sudwala week, looking at the 5 week time period starting Mar 1,2007  looking for 1-BR or larger I pull 26 resorts in Orlando, 8 gold crown, 7 silver crown and 3 RCI hospitality.

 For the 5 week time period starting Mar 1,2008  looking for 1-BR or larger I pull 19 resorts in Orlando, 5 gold crown, 4 silver crown and 2 RCI  hospitality.


----------



## Dottie (Nov 1, 2006)

As a comparison, a white Club Mykonos today pulls 22 resorts including 5GC, 
6 SC and 3 hospitality.


----------



## ron1 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for the trade test. This should help those who wish to take part in any future Sudwala deals.

Ron - ron@fairfields.co.za


----------



## jojoless (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Ron,

I am still happy with my Sudwala timeshare that we purchased back in 2003 (red - peak week).  We generally use it to trade into St. Maarten each October.

Here are my trade results for Orlando in the 5 week period from March 1 April 2008:

10 resorts available with my 2008 week - 4 Gold Crown (deposited in October 2006).

15 resorts available with my 2007 week - 4 Gold Crown (deposited in October 2005).

15 resorts availabe with my 2006 week - 4 Gold Crown (deposited in October 2004).

Regards,
Jo-Ann


----------

